# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  προτεινετε μου  αποκωδικοποιητη mpeg 4  για αγορά .

## radiomario

επειδη εμπιστευομαι την γνωμη - τις γνωσεις αλλά κ τις συμβουλές σας , παρακαλω ποιον mpeg 4 προτεινετε για αγορά (αφου 

προσωπικα τον εχετε αγορασει - δοκιμασει -τεστάρει κ εχετε βγαλει τα συμπερασματα σας για το προίόν αυτό - ευχαριστω  :Biggrin:

----------


## stratos111

Τον πιο φτηνό και απλό που θα βρεις HD. Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## SeAfasia

legent Hd ή crypto redi HD

----------


## RNR

Εγώ θα πρότεινα τον CRYSTAL AUDIO PRIME_HD ή PREMIUM. Eίναι απο τους πιό γρήγορους και πιό μικρούς της αγοράς, είναι Ελληνική, με τέλειο service και αληθινή Εγγύηση 2 χρόνια, με επιτόπου service ή αντικατάσταση. 
Επίσης έχει όλες τις λειτουργίες επάνω που μπορεί να έχει ένας αποδικωποιητής και μικρό κοντρόλ.

Εγω πήρα και τον prime (27,50 ευρώ) και τον (Premium 29,80) απο κατάστημα μέσα απο τον Σκρουτζ για φθηνότερη τιμή.

αυτά απο εμένα

----------


## maouna

κ εγω θα ελεγα να προτιμισεισ εναν HD αποκωδικοποιητη μιας και στο μελλον ενδεχεται και αλλα καναλια περα απο την νεριτ να εκπεμπουν σε high definition,θα υποστηριζει επισης περισσοτερα format εικονας και βιντεο ηχου κατα την αναπαραγωγη απο usb και σε υψηλοτερη αναλυση. και εγω μετη σειρα μου θα προτεινα legend HD στα 21.90 ευρω  για ποιο οικονομικο αλλιως εναν εκ των αλλων που ανεφεραν οι προηγουμενοι φιλοι.

----------


## Fixxxer

Αν ειναι οντως ελληνικη, καλο θα ηταν να την στηριξει/ουμε...

----------


## xaniamike

+1 για τους crystal audio αλλα μονο τα HD μοντελα τους και οχι τα SD.

----------


## maouna

κοιταγα και με ρικους που εχουν 1 τηλεχειριστηριο και για την τηλεωραση και για τον αποκωδηκοποιητη σαν αυτον. εχει δοκιμασει κανεισ κατι τετοιο? http://www.soundstar.gr/products/apo...sio_OST-7060HD

----------


## BOOMER

Και οι edision μια χαρά είναι

----------


## tzitzikas

Εγω εχω τον Ferguson Ariva T65 http://www.ferguson-digital.eu/en/te...ariva-t65.html
ειναι HD και κυριως μου αρεσει σαν media player γιατι παίζει ταινίες με εξωτερικούς υπότιτλους (avi, mp4, mkv) με ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος υποτίτλων και χωρις προβλήματα. Και σαν δέκτης είνι πολύ καλος.
το νέο του μοντέλο είναι αυτό
http://www.ferguson-digital.eu/en/te...iva-t650i.html

----------


## maouna

> Εγω εχω τον Ferguson Ariva T65 http://www.ferguson-digital.eu/en/te...ariva-t65.html
> ειναι HD και κυριως μου αρεσει σαν media player γιατι παίζει ταινίες με εξωτερικούς υπότιτλους (avi, mp4, mkv) με ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος υποτίτλων και χωρις προβλήματα. Και σαν δέκτης είνι πολύ καλος.
> το νέο του μοντέλο είναι αυτό
> http://www.ferguson-digital.eu/en/te...iva-t650i.html



και γω τον εχω αυτον εδω και κανα 2 χρονια μπορει κ ποιο λιγο. στους υποτιτλους θα ηθελα μεγαλύτερο μεγεθος αν γινοταν αλλα οκ κ ετσι. προσφατα που τον εβαλα σε μια full hd τηλεωραση μεσω hdmi καλωδιου αγορασμενου απο ebay ,η εικονα εκανε κατι κολληματακια και συνεχιζε οταν παιζοταν καποια σκηνη εν κινηση ,σαν να την επιανε λοξιγκας. αυτο γινοταν κατα την αναπαραγωγη βιντεο ταινιων 1080p μόνο. μαλλον οφειλεται στο καλωδιο hdmi ..... κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα με πολυ ποιοτικο τηλεχειριστηριο κατασκευαστικα. 

Αυτη τη στιγμή οι 2 κορυφαιοι ειναι ο Crystal audio Premium HD  και ο Ferguson Ariva T650i.

----------


## RNR

Εγω προχθές εκανα και παίξιμο ταινίας απο Σκληρό με τον Crystal audio Premium HD, και μου άρεσε που αναγνώριζε και του υπότιλους (αρχέιο srt) εαν και ήταν σε διαφορετικό αρχείο.
πολύ καλό.

----------


## aktis

ωραιος ο arriva 650 αλλα ακόμα καλύτερoς  αν τον παρεις σε ευρωπαικη τιμη ....   (   25 ευρω  ,   αντι 40-50 που τον δινουν εδω .... )

http://www.ceneo.pl/;szukaj-ariva
στην αρχή τον δίναν 30 ευρω  σε κατι προσφορές    και μολις εγινε διάσημος τον ανεβάσανε ....

----------


## Fixxxer

> Εγω προχθές εκανα και παίξιμο ταινίας απο Σκληρό με τον Crystal audio Premium HD, και μου άρεσε που αναγνώριζε και του υπότιλους (αρχέιο srt) εαν και ήταν σε διαφορετικό αρχείο.
> πολύ καλό.



Το μεγεθος των υποτιτλων μπορουσες να το αλλαξεις?
Αν ναι ποσα μεγεθη εχει?

----------


## maouna

αυτο με τα μεγεθη των υποτιτλων ποσο μεγαλα εχει ας απαντησει καποιοσ για τον crystal audio premium...σκεφτομαι και γω να τον αγορασω. 32.90 ευρα τον βρηκα απο γνωστη αλυσιδα ηλεκτρικων...

----------


## RNR

Πάνο δεν θυμάμαι πόσο μεγάλα είναι γιατι τον έχω στο χωριό, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι χωρίς να πειράξω σήμερα δεν με δυσκόλεψαν καθόλου.

----------


## radiomario

τελικά αγοραστηκε ο lifeview lv6tboxhda2 για tv crt , τον ειδα να παιζει σε σπιτι φιλου κ μου αρεσε πολυ - πιστευω για 25.90 euro κ με 2 χρονια εγγυηση ειναι   καλη αγορα . αλλαζει πολυ γρηγορα τα καναλια το χειριστηριο πιανει απο αποσταση 4  μετρων αψογα , κ σε δυσκολη περιοχη με μια κεραια της πλάκας ηλικιας 10 ετων  k αλλο  τοσο το καλωδιο κ το βυσμα rf in μισοσκουριασμενο απο τις βροχες εχει αψογη εικονα κ ληψη  :Biggrin:

----------


## radiomario

μετα απο χρηση περιπου  1.5 μηνός παμε  κ στα κατά του lifeview ( τα υπερ τα γραφω απο πανω ) αφου αγοραστηκαν 6 τεμαχια συνολικα για εμενα για φιλους κλπ   1) εχει απαραδεκτα σκληρα μπουτον στο control που κυριολεκτικα βριζεις αυτον τον @@λακα  :Hammer: που το σχεδιασε...  κυριολεκτικα το δαχτυλο υποφερει οταν καθε  φορά πατας καποιο μπουτον (δεν εχω ξανασυναντησει ποτέ στη ζωη μου τετοια σκληρα μπουτόν σε control οποιασδηποτε συσκευης )  2) απαραδεκτες- μηδαμινές - ελαχιστοτατες   οδηγιες χρησεως κυριολεκτικά  οσο ειναι μία αστυνομικη ταυτοτητα ( οχι δέν κανω πλάκα )  3) προβλημα με την χρονικη διαρκεια της εγγραφης σε stikaki  4)  κ το σπουδαιοτερο (για εμενα ) οταν ο lifeview ειναι σε θεση standby (αναβει κοκκινο led ) ακουγεται απο το τροφοδοτικο ενας θορυβος εκνευριστικος ζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ  ζζζζ σαν γεννητρια υψηλων συχνοτητων (οταν ειναι σε λειτουργια κ αναβει πρασινο led o θορυβος εξαφανιζεται οποτε η τον βγαζεις το βραδυ απο την πριζα για να κοιμηθεις ή τον εχεις σε συνεχη λειτουργια με κλειστη την tv - αυτον τον εκνευριστικο θορυβο τον κανουν κ οι 6 lifeview οπότε φταιει το τροφοδοτικο ... αυτά τα αρνητικα για τον lifeview   :Hammer:

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Το 4 είναι θεματάκι. Το 1 θέμα συνήθειας. Με το 3 τι εννοείς;

----------

